# Aspirin And Epo



## captnsavaho (Jun 22, 2005)

Why would these pros take aspirin with epo?


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Aspirin..*



captnsavaho said:


> Why would these pros take aspirin with epo?


I believe because aspirin has some blood thinning capabilities (see same reason why heart patients take it if they think they're having a heart attack) and EPO has the opposite effect on the blood, it tends to thicken it because it's increasing red blood cell content.


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

Magnolia you are absolutely correct. EPO (erythropoietin) is a protein that stimulates the production of red blood cells (erythrocytes) that are the oxygen carriers of the body. Too many erythrocytes and you blood basically clogs up your smaller blood vessel (capillaries). Aspirin does have blood thinning effect, amongt others.


----------



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

ColdRider said:


> EPO (erythropoietin) is a protein


 A glycoprotein, to be even more precise. As an endocrine hormone it increases RBC production. It is also a paracrine (acting on nearby cells via dispersal in interstitial fluid) hormone found in the brain and in various reproductive tissues.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

magnolialover said:


> I believe because aspirin has some blood thinning capabilities (see same reason why heart patients take it if they think they're having a heart attack) and EPO has the opposite effect on the blood, it tends to thicken it because it's increasing red blood cell content.


Aspirin doesn't thin the blood per se, it prevents clots which nonetheless protects against a heart attack.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

Aspirin is actually an antiplatelet medication so it would stop the platlets from sticking together but should have little effect on RBCs


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

bikerbrian said:


> Aspirin is actually an antiplatelet medication so it would stop the platlets from sticking together but should have little effect on RBCs


Exactly, platelets are essential for the clotting process, no? A clot can block an artery leading to an ischemic heart attack. There are more RBCs there due to the EPO making the blood thicker and thus more susceptable to clotting, or so the theory goes. The Aspirin would be taken to decrease the probabality of the clot that the EPO use may have increased.


----------

